# How much is too much for poops



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi

I have a question to clarify and would appreciate any opinion. Here is my situation.

I have a now 10 week old male pup. He came from the breeder with part raw and part kibble. We continued with the kibble (Royal Canin Large Breed Maxi). He liked the food but we wanted to switch the food and we transitioned him into Orijen LBP. He transitioned very quick and wonderfully. 

Right now he is at 1.5 cups a day of Orijen LBP. I add in the kibble 2 tablespoons of either Tripe or canned chicken. His stools are very good, perfect. My only confusion is around how many times would he typically poop. 

He gets fed 2 times a day..one in the morning and one in the evening due to our schedule.

He poops once in the morning when he wakes up, one mid day and most of the times twice in the evening, sometimes once. The quantity is not tiny, it is solid --no soft stools but 3-4 times a day :shocked:

My understanding was when dogs are on no fillers in their food..they consume little and poop less 

Any opinions or suggestions would be much appreciated. He does not get treats accept for bully sticks, knuckle bones etc. I do not know if that would be making a difference. 

:help:

I am attaching his pic...


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think Kaiser pooped 4-5 times a day when he was little. He's 6 months old now and has been pooping 2x/day (most days) for a few weeks now.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think that if his poops are good he is fine. I am no expert though.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds pretty normal. Ours would go 3 or 4 times a day when she was younger. Since about 6 months old or so it's been a fairly regular schedule of twice and sometimes just once a day.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone who replied. I feel much better now..

I was really concerned, Thanks


----------

